# Best high riser of all time(dunker)



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

Some say jordan some say the doc or vc.
Tell me your opinion


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dunk Team

PG-Kevin Johnson
SG-Michael Jordan
SF-Julius Erving
PF-Shawn Kemp
C -Shaquille O'Neal

Honerable Mentions: Amare Stoudemire, Larry Nance, Vince Carter, Nique


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

This one's easy. Dr. J, no doubt. Jordan is a (very) close second.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Shawn Kemp is his prime was up in the top 3..But i would pick Dr.J..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if you're talking the nba's best dunker it's VC hands down, a couple young punks are gaining on him but he's still the reigning champ. if we're talking who could get up the highest i still give it to vince; he just has SO many showtime dunks with his head at the rim, jordan and the rest of these guys are the same but exploding up off two feet i think vince tops them all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't mean to sound like a homer and say Vince, but I have gone out of my way to see all the dunk competitions, all the old footage, years and years of season highlights, etc., etc., and Vince's dunks really are the best, in terms of sheer aerialisticness*.

*Thanks Shaq!


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

vince carter


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Dunk Team
> 
> PG-Kevin Johnson
> ...


Kevin Johnson over Spud Webb at PG???


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Little Spudd doesn´t get any respect...


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

michael jordan.no doubt


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Magic Boi</b>!
> Some say jordan some say the doc or vc.
> Tell me your opinion


What is this? Do you mean best vertical? I say the best dunker in the game is Vince because he had the advantage of watching and evolutionizing dunks by MJ and Dr.J, meanwhile still being able to revolutionize the dunk concept himself. My personal favorite besides Jordan is the dunking legend named David "Skywalker" Thompson and his reputed 48 inch vertical.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Vince
Spud
The Docta
Nique
MJ
Clyde Drexler (Early)
J-Rich
Desmond
Shawn Kemp
Baby Jordan
Darryl Dawkins
Terence Stansbury
Kobe
Bron
Orlando Woolridge
Larry Nance
David Thompson
Isaiah Rider
Brent Barry
Kevin Johnson
Don't look now, It's Dee Brown!!!

These are the best dunkers of all time. In order.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

Nique 
that's easy!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

vinsanity!


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

Nique and Jordan. Have you ever seen their dunk contest showdown? Its damn sick


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

spud webb!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Marioti (Aug 12, 2003)

Eddy Robinson and he aint even a hooper.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> 
> Kevin Stansbury


I think you meant Terence Stansbury. Often forgotten in those kinds of topic indeed.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

"air"

but there are so many brilliant dunkers........

i believe the Nique/Jordan showdown was '89, WOW.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kevin Johnson was a much better in game dunker than Spudd Webb and a much better player.
KJ on Hakeem was the best dunk by PG ever probably best in the NBA ever.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you meant Terence Stansbury. Often forgotten in those kinds of topic indeed.


Ahh, my mistake.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

thats easy....Vincent Lamar Carter


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Nique or J-Rich.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheHeff</b>!
> Nique or J-Rich.


J-Rich can't jump at all off one foot. That hurts his overall status in these kinds of things.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Michael Jordan because when he jumped on the free throw line dunk, the middle part of his shoes was on the line so the front half of his shoes was above the line and the bottom half of his shoes was behind the line. My pick would of been Erving only if he jumped farther than Jordan on his free throw line dunk. his whole shoes was above the line. Vince Carter's jumped from way beyond the line. I am sure he can jump behind the free throw line with his shoes completely behind it. Then i'll say he's the best high riser. But no, currently, he's 3rd


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> J-Rich can't jump at all off one foot. That hurts his overall status in these kinds of things.


Nique was strictly a two footed dunker too.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Michael Jordan because when he jumped on the free throw line dunk, the middle part of his shoes was on the line so the front half of his shoes was above the line and the bottom half of his shoes was behind the line. My pick would of been Erving only if he jumped farther than Jordan on his free throw line dunk. his whole shoes was above the line. Vince Carter's jumped from way beyond the line. I am sure he can jump behind the free throw line with his shoes completely behind it. Then i'll say he's the best high riser. But no, currently, he's 3rd


Show some love to Spud Webb. If hes was 6'6" he would be able to dunk from the 3-point line backwards with Robert Traylor sitting on his back.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Michael Jordan because when he jumped on the free throw line dunk, the middle part of his shoes was on the line so the front half of his shoes was above the line and the bottom half of his shoes was behind the line. My pick would of been Erving only if he jumped farther than Jordan on his free throw line dunk. his whole shoes was above the line. Vince Carter's jumped from way beyond the line. I am sure he can jump behind the free throw line with his shoes completely behind it. Then i'll say he's the best high riser. But no, currently, he's 3rd


MJ's free throw line dunk isn't that great once you realize that Rex Chapman dunked over a 7'2 guy sitting ON the free throw line in the High School All American game a while back. That means Chapman had to jump way, way in FRONT OF the free throw line.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

Here we go again.

This topic has been discussed several times in the past. Like speedythief has, I have gone out of my way to see all the old videos and highlights of some of the dunks ever. In the nba, Vince Carter is the best dunker of all time hands down, with out a doubt. You can see for your self.

http://www.basketballboards.net/for...28415&forumid=2


Unfortunatley, some of this open dont open up anymore. I know the all-star dunks still do, I am not sure about the rest. If you can open up this links, you will see that Vince Carter has had some amazing dunks.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> 
> 
> Show some love to Spud Webb. If hes was 6'6" he would be able to dunk from the 3-point line backwards with Robert Traylor sitting on his back.


:laugh: 

But yeah, I agree. He's small but he sure has hops. 





> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ's free throw line dunk isn't that great once you realize that Rex Chapman dunked over a 7'2 guy sitting ON the free throw line in the High School All American game a while back. That means Chapman had to jump way, way in FRONT OF the free throw line.


WOW!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ's free throw line dunk isn't that great once you realize that Rex Chapman dunked over a 7'2 guy sitting ON the free throw line in the High School All American game a while back. That means Chapman had to jump way, way in FRONT OF the free throw line.


Do you have a video of that? I'd really like to see it. :yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vince. 
His last dunk competition was IMO the best set of dunks one guy has done in a contest. The reasons he didnt have a head to head like Jordan and Nique was because no one could come close to the dunks he was doing. And if TMac, Stevie Franchise and others cant even come close to you in a dunk contest, then hey, who can?

SLAM magazine didnt lie when they had this very same topic awhile back. They gave Vince #1 all time for a reason. 
Lets just hope he comes back to his old form.
Vince Carter, that 360, arm dunking, Freddy Weis jumping fool we all love.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince's teammates have said he did a 720 in practice, and a lot of other really sick dunks he hasn't done in game or contests.... yet.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

I think Jordan's 1988 performance overshadows Vince Carter's easily. When you think about it Vince only had 2 spectacular dunks, his first 2, while his last 2, the elbow through the rim and the 2 handed jump from IN FRONT of the free throw line, were very lack luster.

The things that separated Michael from everybody in terms of dunking are easy to see,leaping ability, hang time and body movement! No player has had the combination of the 3 to the degree Jordan had it. He could make the most simple dunk look unbelievable just because he could glide for so high and so long while moving his arms and legs in an almost choriographed fasion.

Watch a DrJ free throw line dunk and then watch the same dunk done by Jordan. Michael double clutches the ball and extends his left arm and legs were the Dr basically has one static motion to the basket. Michael litteraly looks like a ballet dancer in the air.

Vince Carter to me is basically Dominique Wilkins with more jumping ability and creativity but less power and sheer force in his dunks. Nique was vicious.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

hate to be cliche, but Vince is the best dunker of all time.

BUT, watch out for James White. if he gets to the L, he'll beat Vince anyday. check out that Ball Above All video, James White dunks from the foul line (his foot was either on the line or behind it) and dunks it w/ 2 hands. his arms weren't fully extended like Vince's were, either. he still had room to spare. that's


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!
> hate to be cliche, but Vince is the best dunker of all time.
> 
> BUT, watch out for James White. if he gets to the L, he'll beat Vince anyday. check out that Ball Above All video, James White dunks from the foul line (his foot was either on the line or behind it) and dunks it w/ 2 hands. his arms weren't fully extended like Vince's were, either. he still had room to spare. that's


The only thing is, James White won't get to the L. He's a smaller Darius Miles, more athleticism, less game (believe it or not).


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing is, James White won't get to the L. He's a smaller Darius Miles, more athleticism, less game (believe it or not).


that's what I'm afraid of. hopefully at Cincinatti he'll improve.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

If we are talking about dunking in games.
The best should have power, up's, & style.

1. Nique
2. Dr. J
3. Kemp


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

I think early Shawn Kemp dunks are unforgettable and some in-the-game-against-organized-defense dunks he did can't be repeated.

Hey, i think Tom Chambers was good at step-on-Mark-Jackson Dunks


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!
> hate to be cliche, but Vince is the best dunker of all time.
> 
> BUT, watch out for James White. if he gets to the L, he'll beat Vince anyday. check out that Ball Above All video, James White dunks from the foul line (his foot was either on the line or behind it) and dunks it w/ 2 hands. his arms weren't fully extended like Vince's were, either. he still had room to spare. that's


Being 6'6" and 180lbs soaking wet helps too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr. J : The first of his kind... still amazing to watch the '76 ABA dunk contest

Clyde Drexler: You all talk about free throw line dunks... Drexler did one IN A GAME once against the lakers. None of this contests stuff, in an ACTUAL game he just took off. In college, he actually jumped completely over some guy.

Michael Jordan: What more can be said?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyone ever hear of Earl "the goat" Manigult? I don't think he ever made it to the NBA coz of a slew of personal problems. But he an unbelievable 52" vertical and could grab change of the top of the backboard before dunking the ball.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

That's easy..... ME!....... in NBA Street 2.... :uhoh:

but seriously i'd hafta go with VC..
I don't remember who said it, but about Jordan's free throw dunk, i agree - that was beautiful in comparison to all others (and i'm no big fan of Jordan), barry's was nothin special, vince's was ugly - although he took off a bit in front of the line, he used both hand and looked like he had a bit to go.

Nique had some real nice dunks, Dr. J goes without sayin, Kemp - he was everything back in the day, Rider was unbelievable at the time (the through the legs dunk - vince put him to shame with that one tho).

Shaq (as much as i dislike him) deserves a mention for the sheer power - breakin the backboard years ago (or was that a movie? - can't remember) - still, powerful either way.

and finally.... forget spud, forget KJ, WHAT ABOUT MUGGSY!??!?! i remember seeing him dunk on NBA Action once, gotta admire that lil guy.. heheh (btw, props to spud & KJ!)


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> and finally.... forget spud, forget KJ, WHAT ABOUT MUGGSY!??!?! i remember seeing him dunk on NBA Action once, gotta admire that lil guy.. heheh (btw, props to spud & KJ!)


Mr. 5'3" in shoes can dunk!?   Is there a vid of this anywhere? This I gotta see.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Michael Jordan is the best dunker or high riser of all time. Alot of people have never seen most of Michael's best dunk's but if you watch the DVD "To the Max" I think it is. You will see Jordan jump over a player and dunk on him, and many more.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Mr. 5'3" in shoes can dunk!?   Is there a vid of this anywhere? This I gotta see.


There's gotta be video of it somewhere, I saw it on NBA Action back in either '93 or '94.. I'll have a look around, see if i can find it.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

You guys are either very young or have short term memories David Thompson without a doubt is the best skywalker *EVER* !!! While at NC State he cut his head and needed like 30 stitches for hitting his head on the backboard because he jumped too high on a dunk. He could do everything Dr. J, MJ, and Vince could do but he was only *6' 3"* . Go look up some old clips of David he was incredible. I also failed to mention he had a *44" * vertical they named him *Skywalker* because he was tearing up th league when the first starwars came out.

:allhail:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Power or Grace?

MJ
Nik
Shaq
VC
Doc J
Barkley(as a youngster was vicious!)
Dawkins


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

How come no one is mentioning J-Rich? The man has won the contest 2 times with some amazing dunks! that off the glass between the legs dunk has to be one of the best eva!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Didn't David Thompson once get injured after tripping over a teammate's shoulders in mid air?

Speaking of jumping over people, there was a news story out of Cleveland earlier in the season reporting that LeBron James jumped completely over Kevin Ollie to catch an alley-oop during a practice game.

There's also a story in Slam magazine with Paul Silas, Boozer, and other Cavs talking about another alley-oop LeBron caught in practice that was at the top of the backboard, that he spiked down through the rim. They said he was at torso level with the rim.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Jordan is the best there ever was and there'll never be any like him. He did the dunks with ease. Easier than closing and opening your eyes. Thats how easy it was for Jordan. :yes:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Jordan is the best. Now a picture of Spud


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

not saying he is the best but cb34 had some hops himself..also Clyde drexler..the way he dunked looked crazy....I still dont know til this day how a man who dribbles with his head don was so good:sigh:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Kevin Johnson was a much better in game dunker than Spudd Webb and a much better player.
> KJ on Hakeem was the best dunk by PG ever probably best in the NBA ever.


What????!!!! Baron Davis dunks this year alone shuts out Kj's dunk


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Anybody know what was Spud's vert? I figure he would need about a 39 inch leap just to touch the rim, so that would have to be close 48 inches for him to do a 360. 

I also wouldn't be surprise if Muggsy Bogues could dunk, do you remember how big his legs were? NFL running backs wish they had legs that size. 

Michael Jordan was a great dunker, but I do think people are giving him too much credit, while I don't think its his fault but by today's standards the only dunk he did that would be impressive now was the free throw line dunk he did. All the rest would earn dunkers low 40-mid 40s. But I do think if Jordan was in his prime now, he had the jumping ability to the stuff guys do now. 

The last 2 years Jason Richardson has done the 2 best dunks I've ever seen in an NBA dunk contest. 

I never realized David Thompson was only 6'3 I thought he was like 6'7, so the things he did is even more amazing. I heard a story about him where he pulled up for a jumpshot, and some guy jumped with him and it seemed like Thompson had a 2nd jump in the air and elevated a little higher so he could get his shot off. 

There are so many great dunkers it hard to pick 1, but I would go with VC only because he jumped over a guy that is 7'1, off of 1 step, WOW. 

But probably the best dunker ever, never even played in the NBA, Earl "the Goat" Manigault, most people never saw him play but they say he could touch the top of the backboard and he was only like 6'0 tall.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

vince carter's reverse 360 windmill at the dunk contest is the best dunk i've ever seen, so i'll say him.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I would say The Doctor himself.
Also the cockiest dunker of all time.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*1.* Michael Jordan
*2.* Vince Carter
*3.* Julius Erving
*4.* Dominique Wilkins
*5.* Connie Hawkins
*6.* Elgin Baylor
*7.* Jason Richardson
*8.* Clyde Drexler
*9.* David Thompson
*10.* Shawn Kemp


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

1) Carter

everyone else

carter has done many dunks no one else can come close to


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't think any of the aforementioned players could have jumped over that 7 footer and dunked. That was plain insane. I don't know if you guys remember, but I think it was the 2001 All-Star game , in the second half (where everyone was actually playing and trying for the win), Vince blew past Kobe and then did a 360 in CWebb's face. That had to be one of the best in game dunks I've seen. Then there's countless others that he's done in games, in traffic, being contested by 2, sometimes 3 defenders. Vince is the best.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

this is mostly all based on opinions. I have to go with the guy that made the most impression on me, when I saw his dunks.

In that case I'll go with J-Rich or Vince. 2 of J-Rich's dunks are top five all time, as well as two of Vince's, IMO.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

Nique as 1st and Vince as close 2nd.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Vince, easily in my mind. His dunks were the most impressive and original I had ever seen.

To me, Vince is the perfect combination of Jordan's grace and hangtime and Nique's power and explosion.

So i'd go

Vince
MJ 
Nique


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

maybe everyone doesn't know that Spud has been dunking since he was 4'11 it's not even close as far as little dunkers go, he had some NASTY in game dunks too


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

id go 

vince
jordan
nique
spud!!(hes awesome, if only he were taller)


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Vince Carter


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Vincent Lamar Carter...no questions asked... nobody in history has threw down more nasty dunks then Vince Carter..the guy doesnt decide what he is going to do until he is in the air it seems


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Abdoulaye Bamba and Kadour Ziani anyone?


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Michael Jordan No Doubt About It. Won 2 Dunking Contests. Placed Very Well in his 1st Dunking Comp that most people have never seen. That one Nique Won. Also his first free throw Dunk In his first Contest was well behind the Free Throw Line. He also used a piece of black Tape to mark the spot.

Jordan was also by far the best game time dunker in NBA history hands down. People on here talk about Vince Carter being able to Dunk on 7Ft Players. Jordan did this all the time. To Jordan it was no big deal. He did it on Patrick Ewing, Shaq, Bad Boy Pistons (where he was also mugged imagine if these priss players these days went through the old school mugging)

Dikembe Mutombo boasted that Jordan had never dunked on him during his career. The next game, Game 5 of the 1997 playoffs, Jordan made a point to throw one down over Mutombo. After the dunk he wagged his finger at Mutombo as Mutombo would do after he blocked someone's shot

My favorite Michael Jordan memory is from the 1991 Finals, when Jordan drove to the hoop and was about to dunk the ball. Then the next thing I know he brought the ball down from his right hand switched it to his left hand then kissed it off the glass. He did all this while in the air. He also did it over Magic Johnson and other L.A. Lakers. 

Earlier in his career, Michael was playing in Utah and dunked on John Stockton. Running down the court a fan called out "Why don't you pick on somebody your own size?" As if his character was challenged, Michael broke to the ball, stole it and dunked over Utah's enormous Mel Turpin. On his way back up the court this time, he turned to the fan and asked, "Was he big enough?"

Jordans career and game time dunking and ability to create with grace and power like no other shouldnt be over looked. He did it when it mattered most and he did it in the contests. There was nothing Michael Jordan couldnt do. Michael Jordan himself set the bar higher for himself than anyone in the game has yet so far. And for dunks alone Michael Jordan said the dunk he was trying to master was a 360 off the free throw line. To him that is the utlimate dunk.

1.)Michael Jordan




2.)Dominique Wilkins 

3.)Dr. J
4.)Vince Carter ( I rate Vince Lower Because He has lost his monster Hops and has been off and on since his injury unlike when Michael Jordan broke his foot and was out more than half a season was able to come right back in the league and dominate and not to mention Still Fly!)
5.)David Thompson


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Who bumped this thread back up?

I made a huge list that I completely forgot about!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Spud was a great dunker but he is so overrated. There are probably dozens his size across America that can dunk. I know two 5'8" guys that can do a 360 and they're by no means the best dunkers of all time.

Vince Carter is the best dunker ever. I saw the 89 dunk contest the other day and I expected more. There wasn't much variation back then. However, Jordan's free-throw line dunk is the best ever.


----------



## Edajevol (Feb 19, 2004)

Vince Carter imo is the best dunker of all time...i found some clips on which i think were the best dunks of Vince Carter...

one of the best in game dunk by VC imo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/top10_9900/carter_clippes_cc1.avi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/season/0102/011113_dunk02-1.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/usa_puerto_rico_2003/carter_usa_brazil_2.avi

http://www.nba.com/theater/video/carter_dunk_2_cc831.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/usa_puerto_rico_2003/carter_usa_venezuela_2.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/top10_0102/carter_mavs_0102cc2.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/season/0304/carter_0304_jazz_03.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/sydney2000/france_reversdunk2.avi

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/sydney2000/carter_preolympic_windmill_1.avi

all dunks are from: http://www.vince.e-basket.pl/index.html


----------



## DiabloEmpire (Jan 17, 2004)

If i had to make a list, this would be it

1)tie Jordan & Carter
3)Dr.J
4)Dominique
5)Spud
6)J-Rich
7)Drexler
8)kemp
9)Daryl Dawkins
10)Shaq


----------



## KingJames (Mar 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> My favorite Michael Jordan memory is from the 1991 Finals, when Jordan drove to the hoop and was about to dunk the ball. Then the next thing I know he brought the ball down from his right hand switched it to his left hand then kissed it off the glass. He did all this while in the air. He also did it over Magic Johnson and other L.A. Lakers.


LMAO Telling us Like we aint never seen that before,, its one of the best MJ plays in History.. 

ANY WAY,,,

Why has no one mentioned JRich...

Jason Richardson has done it time and time again and vince has done it once??


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> LMAO Telling us Like we aint never seen that before,, its one of the best MJ plays in History..


Uhhh....No I said it was my favorite play by Jordan. MINE means me as in single , solo, in my opinion. I wasnt saying as if nobody had heard of it before. It seems to me all you were doing was trying to attack me. If thats what you were doing good job mission accomplished.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KingJames</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were not talkin only dunk contest.... watch those videos of vince above some of those jams are so nasty


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

VC. He's done stuff we'ver never seen before when we thought we already saw it all. Same with Richardson, but I dont like how some of his dunks look. He jumps off 2 feet so it looks a little akward when he throws it down.
VC has power like Nique and creativity like Jordan, so its gotta be him


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

i really like watching old stansbury clips, even tho its slightly b4 i was watching ball, the old jordan and stuff was also. best DUNKER of all time from looking at old contests id say close between mj and nique, with maybe nique getting barely slight advantage


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Most ppl here Iam sure have not seen MJ or Dominque play live. These guys dunked on people night in and night out MERCILESSLY  Vince is awesome and is hands down ONE of the best dunkers ever with his elevation and explosive ability but he is not better than MJ and NQE when it comes to dunking on people.MJ and NQE also had better power and hangtime. 
1. MJ
2. Domnique
3. Vince Carter


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Most ppl here Iam sure have not seen MJ or Dominque play live. These guys dunked on people night in and night out MERCILESSLY Vince is awesome and is hands down ONE of the best dunkers ever with his elevation and explosive ability but he is not better than MJ and NQE when it comes to dunking on people.MJ and NQE also had better power and hangtime.


No Doubt About It You are So Right On About this. Also Not to mention that Vince Carter is one of the weakest NBA All Stars in NBA History if he gets bumped He's all gimped up for a week. And he hasnt been the old Vince That everyone came to know and love after his injury. He has definitely lost a bounce in his hops.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> No Doubt About It You are So Right On About this. Also Not to mention that Vince Carter is one of the weakest NBA All Stars in NBA History if he gets bumped He's all gimped up for a week. And he hasnt been the old Vince That everyone came to know and love after his injury. He has definitely lost a bounce in his hops.


For the record... hes played more games this year than Iverson, Kobe and Tmac this year...


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> For the record... hes played more games this year than Iverson, Kobe and Tmac this year...


Kobe will surpass his games if the Lakers go on to win the NBA Championship. And Kobe has missed games due to a serious shoulder injurie this year and not to mention missing games cause his life is on the Line with the Alleged Rape Case. Since vince is out. And your other comparisons is a joke considering that they took off the last 2 weeks of the season. And everyone knows about Allen Iverson and how prone he is to injuries every season. But Allen Iverson is tiny compared to Vince Carter and Has way more Heart than Vince. Vince is way to fragile and since his injuries so far he hasnt gained back his incredible hops.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

David Thompson

I heard a story about him that when he was about 48 or 49 he walked into a gym with a full work suit on and in wingtips and he proceded to go and slam one home. Pretty impressive.

He is regarded by many as the greatest college basketball player of all time, which is saying something.

He had an amazing career as it is, both college and pro, if he could have just kept his life in order, there is no telling how great he could have become.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Abdoulaye Bamba and Kadour Ziani anyone?


ANYONE?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe will surpass his games if the Lakers go on to win the NBA Championship. And Kobe has missed games due to a serious shoulder injurie this year and not to mention missing games cause his life is on the Line with the Alleged Rape Case. Since vince is out. And your other comparisons is a joke considering that they took off the last 2 weeks of the season. And everyone knows about Allen Iverson and how prone he is to injuries every season. But Allen Iverson is tiny compared to Vince Carter and Has way more Heart than Vince. Vince is way to fragile and since his injuries so far he hasnt gained back his incredible hops.


Games that vince missed this season were due to a severe ankle sprain... n he came back 2 weeks early. Vince has been a softy in the past no doubt but hes been pretty tough this year thats all im sayin... anytime he takes a pretty bad hit which would have sat him out for the rest of a game earlier he just tries to man up and keep playing... 

Next year vince plays 82 games..... you heard it hear first  haha


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Kadour Ziani is good but it's hard to give much credence to someone who hasn't dunked in games against top level competition. When guys like Jordan, Vince, Doctor J, and Dominique have done so much.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Connie Hawkins has been completely forgotten.

And Elgin Baylor, one of the first "sky walkers," the one who's often considered the first of the lineage that goes Baylor-Erving-Jordan-Carter, isn't even being mentioned.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Edajevol</b>!
> Vince Carter imo is the best dunker of all time...i found some clips on which i think were the best dunks of Vince Carter...
> 
> one of the best in game dunk by VC imo
> ...


thanks for the vids, just wanted to make sure everyone got a chance to download them. this really is such a tiny sample and each is a special and unique dunk. VC, despite his injuries, has simply put together a more impressive set of dunk highlites than anyone to play the game, and that's what makes him the best.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> thanks for the vids, just wanted to make sure everyone got a chance to download them. this really is such a tiny sample and each is a special and unique dunk. VC, despite his injuries, has simply put together a more impressive set of dunk highlites than anyone to play the game, and that's what makes him the best.


I have to dissagree with you and these comments. What do you think cause you show a few Vince Carter Dunks that means he has done more than Michael Jordan ? You must really be nuts Jordan never stopped doing incredible Dunks all the way up to his last playoff game winning his 6th NBA Championship. To showcase all of Jordans highlights on this thread would take probably hundereds of posts for the sensational dunk. And thousands for Just some extrodinary Plays and Dunks.

Everyone feast your eyes on this Great website on Michael Jordan it has great pictures of Mike with Dr. J and also has his free throw line Dunk also talks about all his dunks shows pictures talks about his competion and the judges. A great website for the greatest high flyer in NBA history No Doubt About It.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~jchong8/1985slamdunk/1985slamdunk.htm

ALSO LOOK ON THE LEFT OF THIS SITE TO SEE JORDANS OTHER DUNK CONTESTS DOWNLOAD THE VIDEOS SEE THE PICTURES OF THE GREATEST DUNKER IN NBA HISTORY! ALSO NOTICE HOW FAR OUT JORDAN ALWAYS JUMPS FROM.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Another reason I rated Vince Carter Number 4 on my list. Is because since he got hurt he hasnt had the same hops. Also he has leadership issues and is so soft as a player He gets a bump by someone and he's gimped up for a week. He just doesnt got the heart like most of the NBA all stars.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Another reason I rated Vince Carter Number 4 on my list. Is because since he got hurt he hasnt had the same hops. Also he has leadership issues and is so soft as a player He gets a bump by someone and he's gimped up for a week. He just doesnt got the heart like most of the NBA all stars.


Leadership issues make someone a lesser dunker? Being injury prone makes the dunks you do when you're healthy less impressive? You are really reaching on these arguments and can't seem to make logical points in any thread you post in?


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Leadership issues make someone a lesser dunker? Being injury prone makes the dunks you do when you're healthy less impressive? You are really reaching on these arguments and can't seem to make logical points in any thread you post in?


uhhh....seems like the lebron people in here are the only ones that have issues with me go figure. Anyway yeah i think when considering who the greatest dunker was (Michael Jordan) longevity in your career does matter and being able to rebound from an injury matters. As I pointed out Michael Jordan Broke his foot for gods sake in his second season and never whined like Vince does all the time. He came back and was still the greatest dunker in the game for his entire career with the bulls. And umm Vince had like 2 or 3 great years in the pros. Not good enough. Michael Jordan The best Dunker No Doubt About It.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to dissagree with you and these comments. What do you think cause you show a few Vince Carter Dunks that means he has done more than Michael Jordan ? You must really be nuts Jordan never stopped doing incredible Dunks all the way up to his last playoff game winning his 6th NBA Championship. To showcase all of Jordans highlights on this thread would take probably hundereds of posts for the sensational dunk. And thousands for Just some extrodinary Plays and Dunks.
> ...


Seriously tho... if its really that easy then ... why doesnt somebody post some videos of michael jordan dunks that are more spectacular and have as much variety as the vince dunks posted above.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

No offense but the vids that were posted weren't that great, save the last two. I've seen much better Vince Carter dunks than that. If you search this site, you'll probably find some. Here are my thoughts:

1) Carter-he's got the best combination of grace, power, and explosiveness; Vince is/was the best in-game dunker in the NBA; he'd make dunks that most players couldn't even think of attempting
2) MJ-best overall athlete of the bunch and a great dunker but I always thought his layups were more impressive than his dunks
3) Dominique-just the nastiest, most explosive dunker that I've ever seen


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> uhhh....seems like the lebron people in here are the only ones that have issues with me go figure. Anyway yeah i think when considering who the greatest dunker was (Michael Jordan) longevity in your career does matter and being able to rebound from an injury matters. As I pointed out Michael Jordan Broke his foot for gods sake in his second season and never whined like Vince does all the time. He came back and was still the greatest dunker in the game for his entire career with the bulls. And umm Vince had like 2 or 3 great years in the pros. Not good enough. Michael Jordan The best Dunker No Doubt About It.


But what does having leadership issues have to do with being a great dunker?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Vince Carter !!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> No offense but the vids that were posted weren't that great, save the last two. I've seen much better Vince Carter dunks than that. If you search this site, you'll probably find some. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 1) Carter-he's got the best combination of grace, power, and explosiveness; Vince is/was the best in-game dunker in the NBA; he'd make dunks that most players couldn't even think of attempting
> ...


I agree. Like I said before, I think Vince as far as dunking is a perfect combination of MJ and Nique. And Vince can do it off two feet and one leg, something not a lot of guys can do great both ways.

IMO, no one I have ever seen could beat a healthy VC in a dunk competition.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

top 3:

VC
MJ
Lebron

that's right, coming in as Skywalker's 3rd best dunker of all time is the boy wonder himself, Lebron James. The kid leaps like James White and throws it down with power and grace. It's off two feet that he lags behind VC but I can't wait till starts pulling out the tricks in the next dunk comp. How many highlight dunks has he had this year, as a 18/19 year old?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> top 3:
> 
> VC
> ...


I'd like to see more creativity out of Lebron. It seems like most of his dunks are of the one hand, tomahawk variety. I'd like to see more reverses. 360s, windmills (he did one the other day), and posterizations.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harold Miner


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Kadour Ziani is good but it's hard to give much credence to someone who hasn't dunked in games against top level competition. When guys like Jordan, Vince, Doctor J, and Dominique have done so much.


The question asks the best dunker. It doesn't say in the NBA, or against top competition, or in contests, or in games. The best dunker. Ziani and Bamba simply throw down the nastiest stuff.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> The question asks the best dunker. It doesn't say in the NBA, or against top competition, or in contests, or in games. The best dunker. Ziani and Bamba simply throw down the nastiest stuff.


It's just not as impressive to me as a guy throwing it down against NBA defense.

Kind of like James White... I've seen what he can do, but I guess I want to see him do it on a higher level.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd like to see more creativity out of Lebron. It seems like most of his dunks are of the one hand, tomahawk variety. I'd like to see more reverses. 360s, windmills (he did one the other day), and posterizations.


through the course of his career he'll do some crazy dunks. it's not like MJ did many 360s or windmills either.


----------



## brighty (Apr 8, 2004)

i have to say vince is the best dunker. how many people do you know that can do windmills off alley-oops. he took like one dribble and jumped over somebody 7 feet. Sure Jordan has some good dunks but his were all sort of straight at you. I've seen one dunk were somebody tries to block Vince's shot he ducks his head down switches hands and still dunks it. He has so much creativity (when he's healthy). I mean the dunk he did as a rookie on Indiana baseline clutch pump thingy that was just sick. Dominique was good too but he seemed more like the human windmill machine to me.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I have to watch my tape of the 2000 dunk contest every once in a while to remind me of VC at his greatest. He truly made the dunks of the past seem pedestrian. 

I mean he made Hall of Famer Isiah Thomas, a judge, jump on to the bloody table, he was so excited by the alley-oop through the legs. 

He did not just impress all of us, but the game's greats. 

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not a big Vince fan but I've recently been watching a highlight clip of Vince game dunks (the one set to "Smooth criminal" if you've seen it) and he's done a lot of things that are simply incredible. Unfortunately he's not comparable as an overall player and competitor with some of the other great dunkers of all time, but I think he probably is, or was, the best game dunker ever.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

My personal favourites.


The most incredible alley-oop I've ever seen. This angle does not do it justice. My copy has a wide angle. 
http://www.nba.com/theater/video/carter_v_oop_030800.avi

A putback dunk from the Bermuda Triangle
http://www.nba.com/theater/video/carter_v_dunk_022699.avi

What a great call!
http://www.nba.com/theater/video/carter_dunk_112199.avi


This one however, is the dunk that separates VC from anyone who has ever dunked a basketball. There is no argument.

http://grafika.vince.e-basket.pl/videos/videos/sydney2000/france_overweis1.mpeg 


It makes me very sad that these examples have become so few and far between.


Clips credit: http://www.vince.e-basket.pl/videos.html


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> But what does having leadership issues have to do with being a great dunker?


Dude why are you all over me ? anyway my point about leadership skills come in to play because the greatest dunkers have made dunks that have huge impact in games. Like Jordan dunking over Charles Barkley or Jordan Dunking over Alonzo Morning all these games in the playoffs. Thats leadership to. Vince Carter is great no doubt about it. But he had 3 great years and you consider that the all time greatest dunker ? thats insane. It takes more than a couple sensational dunks to be considered the greatest. I believe its a combination of everything not just a handful of wow dunks. Cause you could make the case for all the great dunkers if thats all the criteria you are going to use to determine the greatest dunker ever. I think Lebron James and Desmond Mason are the best dunkers in the game today myself. Vince Carter had a moment. Michael Jordan had like 14 years of Air supremacy in the NBA. Michael Jordan Also revoultionized the game of basketball through his freakish athletic talents. And has been the bar for all High Flying Dunkers to come in to the league. And I have yet to still see anyone of these NBA players you all say is the best duplicate Michael Jordans Double Pump with the ball Leg Flare Kick from the free throw line. Michael Jordan is The Greatest Dunker in NBA History No Doubt About It.



> through the course of his career he'll do some crazy dunks. it's not like MJ did many 360s or windmills either.


You consider 360's an interesting or difficult dunk ? plezzzzz that is the kind of Dunks that made guys like Larry Nance popular in the early 80s when guys Like Michael Jordan were coming in to the league. Jordans flare while dunking and the distance he jumped out from and the height he got up in the air to is untouchable.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not all over you. You posted something that I didn't think made sense and I asked you about it. You are a rather defensive and hostile poster and I suggest you try not to be so sensitive.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> I'm not all over you. You posted something that I didn't think made sense and I asked you about it. You are a rather defensive and hostile poster and I suggest you try not to be so sensitive.


Believe me not hostile one bit. Just passionate and a huge NBA Fan and have been my entire life. And It just seems by your ramarks saying everything I post isnt logical up above. Had nothing to do with Basketball and just an insult to me. Anyway you are entiteld to your opinion and what you think of me. So lets just keep to the debate about the greatest dunkers in the game.


----------

